# dyno charts



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

i just got my car dyno'ed today. i'm very disappointed with the results...something is verywrong. i have a bbdet, jwt ecu, jwt popcharger, greddy cat back exhaust, 300s TT fuel pump...at 10psi i got 191 whp and 202 for torque. anybody with a similar setup? can i see your dyno sheets or tell me your results? a friend of mine just got his celica supercharged and tuned by trial. a couple of guys flew over from japan to arizona to do that and they said they'd tune my car for me next time they come in february. but for now i'd like to find out whats going on with my car.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

That sounds about what a BB should be making on stock boost (7psi).

It could be that your Greddy SP exhaust is chocking off the engine, and thus raising the boost isn't helping any. It IS only a 2.25in pipe after all (turbos like the big 3inchers).


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

What's the size of your piping (turbo-back.) I'd agree, the 2 3/8 piping (60mm) is probably too small for your turbo, not to mention the fact that it slows down flow after the cat(if you have an aftermarket one.) Go for a 3" turboback setup, and you should be up a good 15-20 hp hopefully, just b/c thats what guys with those setups usually do. TQ might not have that great of an increase, but I think you can sacrifice it for reasonable EGTs.


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

hmm thanks i'll look into that.


----------

